# Hello!



## ava (Apr 24, 2005)

Hi! I'm 19 years old, and i am spanish. I love makeup, and i love mac  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I learn a lot with your looks!! 

Nice to meet you all!! :roll:


----------



## Jessica (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!!!!


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra Ava!!


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 24, 2005)

bienvenidos ava!


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 25, 2005)

welcome to specktra.


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 25, 2005)

welcome to specktra!!


----------



## PnkCosmo (May 2, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!!

Hope to see you on the boards.


----------



## user2 (May 2, 2005)

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!


----------

